# Can I overclock?



## PerKnops (May 9, 2016)

These are my specs:
Packard Bell Easynote TM98
Processor: Intel Core i5 M 430 2.27GHz, should be able to go up to 2.53 (Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-430M Processor (3M Cache, 2.26 GHz) Specificaties)
Ram: 4 GB
Graphics card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
Bios version: 1.13
I can put some risk on this laptop, because I will get a new one in around a month. Just hoping to get some more performance on it now, and if it goes well, I can try it on my new one later.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd recommend "NOT" OC'ing any laptop....reason being is that already has a hard enough time dealing with the heat that's all ready being produced.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 :nono:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Its also a Dell. Dell lock many feature in their BIOS is there no way to overclock them. Even Software methods will fail as the BIOS is designed to ignore those types of system calls.


----------

